
Apple has stolen the wearables crown from Fitbit thanks to the Apple Watch - john58
http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-now-leads-the-global-market-for-wearable-gadgets-charts-2018-3
======
ambirex
Antidotally, I was a fan of Fitbit's focused model and owned several of their
middle range devices. I ended up buying an Apple Watch for two reasons (one in
FitBit's control and the other not).

1\. Connectivity with my iPhone was spotty. I mostly blame the iOS ecosystem
for this; long-running apps will sometimes lose connectivity to BLE devices.
This would happen even when they are in the background, probably how apps are
suspended and resumed.

2\. Band quality, at the one year mark they the band would start to fall
apart. Fitbit support, for their part, was always easy to get a replacement
(usually free). But after the 3rd time, I kinda of felt that I shouldn't have
to deal with that every year.

So when Apple announced the waterproof Series 2, it was right around the time
my Fitbit was falling apart again. The Apple Watch (expensively) solved my two
issue.

